# A few new trikes



## rlhender (Jun 16, 2014)

Picked up another Elgin JR, This one has much smaller wheels, The last pic is one I got from Ebay, waiting on delivery

Rick


----------



## rlhender (Jun 16, 2014)

Forgot this one


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 16, 2014)

The last one looks like a Garton Super Sonda. What size is the Velo King, 20" or 16"? I've been trying to locate a pair of 8" Velo King rear wheels for a 12" model. I have a complete 16" and 20".

Dave


----------

